# Anti Mode DC result - Is it good?



## hifikid80 (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I just bought a DC and did a first typical calibration , i am using SVS PB12-NSD and i was hoping to see a decent flat curve but i see it is more or less better after 35Hz . is it good? how can i improve further any advice? 

I see the response starts very low is it normal? 

Thanks


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a DC for more than a year, one year ago. 
Your result looks good for me and confirm how strong AM works automatically untill 100hz. Between 100 and 150hz ( the vertical dot line indicate where Antimode stoped to eq and it is ok) it seems to my amateur eye that you could have placement issues and it is the reason why AM do nothing because it is not good to boost what seems to be room modes. Check in this forum many threads can help. 
Also, you can use REW. Then, you can download all the measurments made with AM DC2 into your computer and openned them in REW. And, you are lucky because it is my understanding that John's REW last version 5.15 includes filters for Antimode. I did have this chance but it will help you a lot.
Good luck


----------



## hifikid80 (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I am not sure if it is normal, before Anti Mode DC , during calibration with Audyssey XT32 i had to decrease my sub gain to almost nothing ( sub SVS PB12-NSD) but after including DC in the chain Audyssey says low volume and i had to increase to almost 80% gain in back of my sub to get level matching ..is this normal? .

Thanks


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

If my memory serves, the owner manual says that the volume must be increased after AM DC2 qualibration. Also more pros here than me can explain that the input output voltage differences between each gears can change it too.


----------



## hifikid80 (May 30, 2016)

Hi, my room is very small 43m3 and for this room my Sub (svs pb 12 nsd) is fully loaded after AM dc2 ..so if I move to a bigger room my Sub won't be enough ...this can't be right ..there has to be somthing wrong ...


----------

